# What to do if I lose



## Gamerwhocubes (Apr 23, 2022)

If Iose in the first round of 3 by 3 can I leave or do i have to stay. I have my first comp tomorrow


----------



## gsingh (Apr 23, 2022)

Gamerwhocubes said:


> If Iose in the first round of 3 by 3 can I leave or do i have to stay. I have my first comp tomorrow


your choice


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (Apr 24, 2022)

ok


----------



## j727s (Apr 24, 2022)

you should stay so you can socialize and maybe learn, but you should do what you want


----------



## DynaXT (Apr 24, 2022)

Yeah, after you're done staying is optional. I've never been able to stay due to having 5 hour drives home from comps but if you want to stay you can.


----------



## HexaFlexaCubing (Apr 26, 2022)

This happened to me on my first comp. I did awesome in 3x3, but this was by my personal standards at the time. I actually got like 46th or something like that. 2x2 I got 69th, dead last, and pyra I don't remember but no where near as bad as the others. I had a bunch of family with me and we're all like "we don't have to stay until 8pm" so we left. I wished we didn't.


----------



## Greycube (Apr 26, 2022)

There is no losing in cubing, only the shameful dishonor of defeat. Challenge them all to hand to hand combat. Their skulls will be your podium. 

Or hang around, do some judging, some running. Help clean up, make new friends and memories then go home and rock back and forth in fetal position. Works for me.


----------

